# Great Vizsla Story



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Not sure if I can post a link or not but I'm going to give it a try. Saw this story on another site and thought everyone here would enjoy the read.

http://omaha.com/article/20091115/NEWS01/711159898


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Great story Lisa, thanks for posting it.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

dang, that is a good story, i always feel bad for dogs wandering the streets, last week a saw a chiwawa walking alone with no collar, makes me sad, kinda makes me want to own a ranch and take in strays i see :'(


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

Someone could make a movie out of that story. I'd see it in theaters! Awesome story! It also makes me soooo angry that someone could let a dog get like that. Someone had to have owned it at one point... the chances of it surviving 8 years on its own are slim. 

-adam


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Zero4910 said:


> Someone could make a movie out of that story. I'd see it in theaters! Awesome story! It also makes me soooo angry that someone could let a dog get like that. Someone had to have owned it at one point... the chances of it surviving 8 years on its own are slim.
> 
> -adam


i wouldn't ....jus saying, dog movies suck, they always die at the end ;D


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

That was the best!! Our little Charlie can tell when either of us are sad...he'll come over a snuggle his way in and just lays there as a comfort


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

It is a great story, I read it on the front page of our Sunday newspaper. As soon as I looked at the pic, I thought "I know that face, its a V" I had to go right out and give my Virgil a hug.


----------

